# MFTA trial



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open first series triple. Long retired is 300 yards and is behind the flyer at 250 yards. Short retired off to the side at 150 yards.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

How's the weather (rain)? On the "Iron Range" we've got more rain than we can handle, I think we can gaurentee our ponds will be full for the NAFC. Any updates?


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Derby
First Moses Wayne Curtis
Second George Carl Ruffalo
Third Raider Jack Unbehaun
Fourth Diesel Greg Schreiner
R Jam Maddie Greg Screiner
Jam Otter Dave Davis
Jam Bennie Randy Spangler


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur call backs to the water blind:
(unofficial-19 back)
1 11 12 13 20 26 30 34 41 42 44 49 50 52 53 54 55 58 60 

Open nearly finished with 4th series, 18 dogs quad.


----------



## Dr. Bill (Oct 27, 2008)

In the Derby- Congratulations to Carl, Jack and Randy and a special congratulations to Wayne and Moses. That makes 3 wins in a row for Moses!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Dr. Bill Said - Woohoo To All Those Americus Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Jack and Raider


----------



## Mark B (Mar 14, 2009)

Open Placements

1st 27 Rorem/Yogi
2nd 52 Razor/Yozamp
3rd 42 Jumper/ Wayne Curtis
4th 29 Sunny/Gary McIlwain
RJ 6 Crash/Jim Beck

Jams 76,62,38,34,26,40,23, and 16

Congradulations to Everyone.


----------



## Mark B (Mar 14, 2009)

Qualifying Placements

1st 27 Bodey/Rick Stawski
2nd 10 Clancey/Mark Belford
3rd 22 Harry/Joe Tonko
4th 9 Arrow Mike Nugent
RJ 5 Ben/Tim Landecker
Jam 23 Lucky/Marsha McGee

Congradulations to Everyone!


----------



## Dr. Bill (Oct 27, 2008)

Once again,congrats. to Le Anne,Wayne Curtis-Jumper! Another nice trial!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

9 back to 4th series, triple, lots of swimming;


1 12 20 30 44 50 54 55 60


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Amateur Results - PARTIAL - 

1st - Dancer - Charlie Hays
2nd - Regi - Ann Heise
3rd - Merle - Charlie Hays
4th - Sunny - Gary McIIwain
RJ - Wally - Larry Sarek

Sorry, I don't know the jams....

Big congrats to Ann, Larry, Charlie and Gary!!!
Congrats to all!!!

Paul & Jenn


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Ann


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Jenn, does that "Q" Charlie and Dancer?


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm not sure.....I looked on EE, and it doesn't look like it...but, I do not know if he placed in any trials that went through RFT, that wouldn't be listed on EE results.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's a few pics of the placements in the Open.


1st. Rorem- Yogi # 27




















2nd. Yozamp-Razer #52











3rd. Curtis- Jumper # 42











4th. Mcllwain- Sunny #29













One of the Jams # 38 Fannie


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Ann & Regi!!!! Great news!


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Way to go Ann & Regi. That is big time.

Steve


----------



## jenko157 (Jul 28, 2005)

Todd, 

Congrats on the qualifying win. Show us the pics of Bodey with the Blue Ribbon.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Anne and Regi!


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Way to go Ann and Reggie! You 2 made a great team this weekend.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz in the Am to Ann and Charlie! Also in the open congratz to Louie and Yogi!

Aaron*


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Way to go Todd! Now you need to change your avitar picture.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Congrats Ann and Regi!


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Way to go Charley on the 1st and 3rd.

Steve


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats, Ann!!!! Way to go!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone. As I was leaving Rochester on Friday by myself, in the pouring rain and lightning, I was kind of wishing I could just stay home. The rain stopped and Saturday was cold and windy, but sunny. Sunday was sunny and windy, and not as cold. The ride home late Sunday afternoon was awesome!!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

jenko157 said:


> Todd,
> 
> Congrats on the qualifying win. Show us the pics of Bodey with the Blue Ribbon.



Matt,

Thanks for picking the right pup for me and thanks to Rick Stawski for all his hard work with Bodey.


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice job Ann!!! And very well deserved, I know you guys train hard.

Congratulations on the Qualifying win Todd.............QAA!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

All righty then ANN!!! Whooo Hoooo!! You go girl!!

Good for Yogi and Dave! 

What's the story on the Chessie that Jammed?? Cute gal...

Looks like it was mighty chilly there in the "nort"...

Angie


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Angie B said:


> What's the story on the Chessie that Jammed?? Cute gal...
> Angie


That would be Lorraine Sarek's AFC Fannie. Had the pleasure of training with her and her husband Larry while they wintered with Joe & Scott Harp. Fannie is a sweetheart.

Congrats and way to go Lorraine & Fannie

Tim


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Pond River Kennels said:


> That would be Lorraine Sarek's AFC Fannie. Had the pleasure of training with her and her husband Larry while they wintered with Joe & Scott Harp. Fannie is a sweetheart.
> 
> Congrats and way to go Lorraine & Fannie
> 
> Tim


Thanks,,,, I went to EE and saw that Fannie is out of Connie Swansons Hallie and Dex... I knew Hallie before she became a Swanson...  Nice bitch! Good luck to Fannie in the future....

Angie


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

> Looks like it was mighty chilly there in the "nort"...




Cold and Windy

Heres a picture of charlie and Dancer in the open.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Nice pics,,, thanks!!!! 

Brrrrrrrrrr,,,, No thanks!!! ;-)

Angie


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Nice pics,,, thanks!!!!
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrr,,,, No thanks!!! ;-)
> 
> Angie












Shucks Angie, there isn't even any snow in the pic. It could only be half cold at the worst. Look at the duck, it doesn't look frozen.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Shucks Angie, there isn't even any snow in the pic. It could only be half cold at the worst. Look at the duck, it doesn't look frozen.




Angie


----------

